# Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !



## zandermouse (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi Big Gamer,

wie vielleicht der Eine oder Andere gelesen hat,
ist mein Angelparadis die Philippinen.
Ich habe die Philippinen als Taucher viele Jahre
lang bereist und dabei die Reize des Little Big Game
entdeckt. Ich habe dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, dass
es zwischen Tauchern und Anglern sehr viel "böses"
Blut geben kann. Darum habe ich mir im "philippinenforum"
Deutschland einen account als "Marlin666" angelegt.
Dann habe ich in der Wassersportabteilung die Frage gestellt:
"GT-Poppern auf den Philippinen". Was dann abging, ist für mich
ein wenig bedenklich. Da wird das Popperfisch und insbesondere
die Catch und Release- Praktis als degenerierte Verhaltensweise
dargestellt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass da draußen so
viele millitante Angelfeinde unterwegs sind.
Wer starke Nerven hat und gerne Ablacht dem kann ich
diesen Link wärmstens empfehlen:

http://www.philippinenforum.net/thread.php?threadid=20879


Wärmste Grüße

von Einem, der für das Angeln
gesteinigt werden soll.


----------



## Tortugaf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Ich glaube ,das hatte wenig mit dem Fischen zu tun.Das war zum Schluss, nur ein einziges ab-:vG.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## serviola (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Lieber Zandermouse,
rasiert wurdest du ja schon im Ph Forum. So wie es scheint, ist der Bericht inzwischen glöscht worden, was auch ehrlich gesagt besser ist.

Ich lese deine Berichte immer gerne mit, dieser Brei war aber eine einzige Provokation, an der man sich nicht beteiligen sollte.

Wie schwer sich Normalmenschen mit dem C&R Quatsch tun, ist dir u. a. hoffentlich aufgefallen. Es wäre besser sich darüber auszuschweigen, denn diese Praktik ist insbesondere Tauchern, welche die GT's wegen ihrer aussergewöhnlichen Erscheinung lieben, nicht vermittelbar. 

Also in meinen Augen ein totaler Themenfehlgriff deinerseits.

Nix für ungut.
TL


----------



## zandermouse (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Hi Serviola,

da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Der C&R Quatsch sorgt ja schon bei 
uns Anglern für Zündstoff und ist im Fall des GT, Tauchern auf
keinen Fall vermittelbar. Man erreicht dabei auch irgendwann einen 
Argumentationsnotstand, da die Fischerei von Nichtanglern ausnahmslos
als Nahrungsbeschaffungsmaßnahme angesehen wird, der arme Menschen
nachgehen müssen, um nicht zu verhungern. Selbstverständlich war das
Thema an dieser Stelle sehr provokant. Ich hatte jedoch nicht erwartet,
dass das Dynamitfischen mehr Akzeptanz findet, als das GT-Releasen. |kopfkrat
Obwohl ich dafür "rasiert" wurde, hatte ich auch meinen Spass.:q
Die Moral von der Geschichte ist, dass mich dieser verbale Schlagabtausch
davor bewahrt hat, so eine Diskussion im Urlaub am Taucherstammtisch loszutreten
und dann wiklich ernsthafte Probleme zu bekommen.|uhoh: 
In diesem Sinne, will ich es auch dabei belassen. 

MfG

GT-Releaser


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Es ist etwas schwierig Euch folgen, wenn der Ursprungslink nicht mehr greifbar ist. 
Wenn wir hier weiter diskutieren wollen, so müsste mal jemand aufklären, worum es geht.


----------



## zandermouse (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Hi Sailfisch,

ich habe noch Teile des Threat in meinen temporären Internetdateien gefunden und versuche, die hier anzuhängen. #q 

Gruß Zandermouse


----------



## Dart (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Hi Zandermouse
Bei allem Respekt....ich hab den verlinkten Thread vor der Löschung gelesen.
Das war doch nur gegenseitiges Eierbeißen in Reinkultur, da hast du doch genauso eifrig unter die Gürtellinie getreten wie deine Gegner.
Es waren da 1-2 User, einer von denen hieß glaube ich "Til", die da noch versucht haben, das Ganze ruhig und relaxt anzugehen. Der Rest war armes Tennis...wer kann am besten zubeißen...und du hast fleißig mitgemacht.
War nicht wirklich lesenswert.
Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber da hast du dir selber ins Knie geschossen, bzw. du hast dich verleiten lassen auf solch fragwürdigem Level mitzuspielen.
Denk mal drüber nach, ob solche Fights wirklich Sinn machen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

So ganz Unrecht hat Reiner da nicht!
Auf der einen Seite war es natürlich ein ehrenwertes Anliegen, Big Gamer und Taucher "zu einen". Leider werden solche Themen aber sehr schnell emotionalisiert, objektive Diskussionen sind kaum möglich. 
Die verschärftere Variante wäre wohl nur noch die, sich bei PETA anzumelden, um die vom Fischen überzeugen zu wollen.


----------



## zandermouse (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Da habe ich mich leider dazu hinreißen lassen,
auf dem ganz unteren Niveau die "Streitkultur"
eines Themas aufzugreifen, bei dem man, aus meiner
Sicht, nicht gewinnen kann. Wenn die ganze Diskussion
erst einmal emotionalisiert wurde, kommt man da nur
schwer wieder "sauber" heraus. Wer gegen Schei*e ringt,
hat am End, nur beschi*sene Händ.

Bei meinem letzten Trip habe ich Station bei einer
absoluten Taucherhochburg gemacht. Dort versucht sich auch
ein Amerikaner redlich, sich im Big Game Bereich eine
Existenz aufzubauen. Zum Zeitpunkt meines Besuches hatte er
in 6 Monaten noch keinen erwähnenswerten Fisch gefangen. Da ich weiß,
dass es vor ihm, schon einen Schweizer gab, der es auch schon
1,5 Jahre vergeblich versuchte, wollten ich mal bei ihm
anklopfen, um herauszufinden, warum der Knoten nicht
platzen will. Als ich ihn ansprach, bekam ich als Antwort:
We talk tomorrow. I am to drunk today. Da habe ich es dann
gelassen. Als ich am Taucherstammtisch mich mal wieder 
verplappert habe, haben die mich mit einem Italiener zusammengebracht,
der konnte aufgrund höllischer Zahnschmerzen, nicht tauchen,
hatte aber eine Stella im Gepäck. Seine Kumpels, alles Taucher,
meinten, wir sollten mal zusammen loßziehen, damit er ein
bisschen Ablenkung hat. Wir würden sowiso Nichts fangen, da es
hier keine großen Fische gäbe. Dann sind wir, nachdem das letzte
Tauchboot zurückgekehrt war, mit den Diveguides rausgefahren zum
Poppern. Ich mit Yo-zuri bull GT und er mit dem Hydro- Pencil der
gleichen Marke. Als die Sonne dann schön rot unterging haben
wir einen Top-Tauchplatz beackert, an dem ich schon fast pechschwarze
GT's gesehen habe, die eine beeindruckende Größe hatte. Erst haben
uns die Dive-Guides in eine Gegend gebracht, wo wir Nichts "kaputt"
machen können. Dann haben die gesehen, was Poppern bedeutet und uns
an einen besseren Platz gebracht. Die zum Nachtfischen rausfahrenden
Einheimischen haben uns beim Poppern beobachtet, wie Außerirdische. 
Als der Italiener dann einen richtigen Trümmer raufbekam, schien
die Show fast perfekt zu werden, wenn nich plötzlich dieser laute
Knall zu hören gewesen wäre. Da war der Knoten zwischen Vorfach
und geflochtener, leider nicht, sorfältig genug geknüpft worden.
Ich vermute mal,dass die läßtigen Zahnschmerzen schuld wahren.
Was soll diese Geschicht in diesem Threat ? Na, ganz einfach zeigen,
dass es eben doch geht, aber offensichtlich nicht mit allen.
MfG


----------



## Wollebre (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

die Antwort hast Du Dir doch selbst im letzten Satz gegeben.
Das ist wie bei fast jeder Diskussion über Politik/Religion.
Belass es einfach dabei.


----------



## zandermouse (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Hallo Big Gamer,

ich habe erst ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt mich
bei PETA anzumelden und die zum Angeln zu überreden.:q

Dann habe ich mich jedoch darauf besonnen, was unsere
größte Stärke ist: _perseverance. _

_Darauf hin habe ich den Thread an gleicher Stelle neu gestartet, vielleicht ein wenig diplomatischer._

_Bis jetzt wurde ich noch nicht rasiert. Nur für die, die _
_das bis jetzt gelesen haben ! Viel Spaß bei _*Caranx ignobilis *_http://www.philippinenforum.net/thread.php?threadid=20970_

_Gruß_

_Zandermouse_


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Bin sehr gespannt wie das ausgeht!


----------



## Tortugaf (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Das verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat ,vom derzeitigen moralischen Standpunkt aus gesehen,wo die Buddhisten die besseren Menschen sind,obwohl auch ein Salatblatt o.eine Mohrübe nicht weiter als leben u. friedlich verwelcken möchte,hast du keine Change auf eine vernünftige Debatte u.*schon gar nicht im Netz*.Aber vielleicht hat es dir auch zu sehr gefallen o.angezockt,ist ja auch sehr emotional gewessen(habe den ganzen Dialog gelesen),aber dann such dir doch bitte ein anderes Thema,damit machst du nur die Pferde scheu.Meine Meinung ist, das es nur den Anglern schadet ,auch wenn Taucher auch Fische essen.Ein Gespräch in ruhiger Sachlichkeit ,Angesicht zu Angesicht ,hat meiner Meinung nach,bessere Aussichten zur Verständigung. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zandermouse (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber ich werde niemals aufgeben,
das Wort kenne ich nicht.
Ich verstehe Dich momentan nicht. Auf den Philippinen gibt
es nur Christen und natürlich ein paar Muslime. #c


----------



## Tortugaf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Das mit den Buddhisten war eine Anspielung auf das Prinzip keine Lebewesen zu töten,was auch sehr gut nachvollziehbar ist.Mit diesem Hintergrund wirdt die Diskusion schwierig ,weil auch das unnötigen Leiden von anderen Lebewesen mit eingeschossen wirdt.Und ab hier scheiden sich die Geister,die Buddhisten o.Vegetarier sind die,die dieses Prinzip am konsquentesten leben.,dann kommen die Tierschützer u.s.w.Wo ich jetzt die Taucher aus der besagten Diskussion hinstecken kann, ist auch so eine Sache,deren Motive werden wohl eine Mischung aus Tierliebe u.Geschäftsinn gewessen sein.Das Problem ist das du als Angler, aus dieser Sichtweise ,moralisch sehr weit hinten stehst, in der Hierarchie. .Im Internet werden sich über kurz oder lang Leute in die Debatte einschalten, für die du,nur noch ein Mörder bist, u.alle Sachlichkeit geht dann verloren.Das war auch das Problem ,bei der letzten Diskussion, den dort hatten nur noch arme Fischer das Recht zum fischen ,der Rest ist verdächtig.Deshalb glaube ich das eine Diskurssion *im Netz* nichts bringt,ausser eine Steilvorlage für Fanatiker.Das Problem sind nicht die unterschiedlichen Anschichten ,sondern der Fanatismus.Die Buddhisten sind keine Fanatiker u.würden auch sachlich mit dir diskutieren aber die beiden ,in dem letzten Dialog waren alles andere als sachlich,sie haben das Thema benutzt um ihre Agresionen aufzubauen u.abzulassen,so war mein Eindruck.Ich denke machmal ist es besser u,der Sache dienlicher, nicht überall eine Meinungsdebatte anzufangen wenn es keine Chancse auf Sachlichkeit gibt. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## story300 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*

Hab´s mir gerade mal in deiner txt. Datei durchgelesen. 

Ist schon etwas heftig dort zugegangen.... es gibt halt immer zwei Seiten.

Habe es aber selber schon erlebt.... im Wartebereich der Flughafen-Halle habe ich eine sehr nette Bekanntschaft gemacht und wir haben uns lange unterhalten.

Es war eine Taucherin auf den Weg zu den Malediven, wir hatten uns echt gut unterhalten und ich hatte bewusst nicht erwähnt das ich zum Fischen dort hin fliege.

In Male bei der Gepäckausgabe war es dann offensichtlich mit den langen Rutenrohr. 

Am Tag der Rückreise haben wir uns am Flughafen wieder gesehen, ausser ein kurzes "Hallo" von der Ihr war nicht mehr viel an Unterhaltung. 

Ich selber gehe auch gerne Tauchen ist jedoch nicht mein Haupt-Hobby, bin mehr der Urlaubstaucher alle 1-2 Jahre.

Habe schon öfter überlegt, ob es nicht besser währe die Ruten ausschliesslich als Reiseruten zu transportieren, schön versteckt im Koffer.


----------



## Dart (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*



story300 schrieb:


> .....Habe schon öfter überlegt, ob es nicht besser währe die Ruten ausschliesslich als Reiseruten zu transportieren, schön versteckt im Koffer.


Büdde nicht, man lernt ja nicht auf jedem Flug ne nette Taucherin kennen. 
...und schämen müssen wir uns doch hoffentlich nicht für unser Hobby,oder?

Greetz Reiner


----------



## story300 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Big Gamer schlägt sich wacker !*



Dart schrieb:


> Büdde nicht, man lernt ja nicht auf jedem Flug ne nette Taucherin kennen.
> ...und schämen müssen wir uns doch hoffentlich nicht für unser Hobby,oder?
> 
> Greetz Reiner


Moin Reiner....
Da ist auch wieder was wahres dran  , obwohl ich hätte nichts dagegen jedesmal ne nette Taucherin auf diesen endlos langen Flügen kennenzulernen


----------

